# Beautiful 'oopsie' litter - Kelowna, BC



## ema-leigh

Hi everyone, 

This was an oopsie litter from a girl I adopted out who then got pregnant. Mom is a beautiful russian blue american berkshire. We are not 100% sure who the father is. Regardless they will be BEAUTIFUL! They are looking for fantastic forever homes, strictly NO BREEDING. We will be asking for an adoption fee for each rat, but were very flexiable and would welcome hammocks or other items as well. All babies have completed a QT and have been treated with Revolution. They are very small because mom was young when she got pregnant. They have been eating vanilla ensure and lots of good food. They are all EXTREMLY friendly. They are numbered for ease, they will be getting names in the next few days 

Their birthdate: Feb 26th 2010  









Number 1 - Blue broken back female with a head spot. She has dark red eyes *ADOPTED*









Number 2 - Blue dilute masked female with a partial blaze. She has red eyes. *ADOPTED*









Number 4 - Blue dilute masked male. Red eyes. *ADOPTED*









Number 3 - Fawn dilute masked male with a partial blaze. He has red eyes.









Number 5 - Black masked with large facial blaze. *ADOPTED*









Number 6 - Black american berkshire female, black eyes. *ADOPTED*

















Number 7 - Dilute dove grey american berkshire. Red eyes.









Number 8 - Dove grey broken back male with black eyes and a small head spot. Ruby eyes. *ADOPTED*









Number 9 - Dilute dove grey broken back DUMBO female with head spot. *ADOPTED*









Number 10 - Dilute fawn male with red eyes. *ADOPTED*









Number 11 - Dilute beige broken back DUMBO girl with a tiny head spot. Red eyes *ADOPTED*

Gender and temperment guarenteed. Health history known for 6-8 generations.

I also have another resuce litter of 14 needing great homes (including rex). Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

They are gorgeous little babies indeed! I think I will take 1 male and 4 females. Miles is super lonely and I think he would like a buddy. Then when Miles passes (which I fear may be soon, unfortunately) I will have the boy neutered so he can live with the girlies  If you're okay with that, I DEFINITELY want #5  Melted my heart as soon as I saw him hehe.

Then I think for the girls #1, 2, 9, and 11  I'll pass this by my sister and see what she thinks.  I can either pay you for the adoption fee, or I can make some hammocks and snuggle pockets or donate some toys. Whichever you prefer


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

Hahaha he is just way too cute and unique to pass up. I think the loneliness is hitting miles hard though, he is starting to chew and shred up liners and toys so I think it would be in his best concern to get him a buddy. Hammocks and stuff sounds good to me as well, I'll be making a bunch for the babies anyway so I'll make some extra stuff  I for sure want the girls i posted though if that's alright with you! I prepared early With the ensure as they were on sale at wal mart for 7 bucks a six pack so there is some waiting in the fridge for them!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

Aww that fawn rex girl from the rescue litter is adorable 

1, 2, 5, 9, and 11 please! 

Are there any specific sewing things you want? I can make square hammocks, cubes, corner hammocks, pocket hammocks, hanging pockets... Pretty much anything. Just let me know how many you want  I can make boyish and girlish ones, big ones and small ones, so... yeah just let me know  

I will for sure send you pictures and keep you updated on them though - I'm going to be doing photography assistance with my sister this spring and summer so I will have the good camera with me at home to take tons of pictures  I'll take some on Sunday as soon as I get them, probably


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

Alright, sounds good - I'll surprise you I guess  Thank YOU so much for letting me get first pick hehe


----------



## Nekopan

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

OH MY GOSH Emma, all these babies are sooo cute! I looked at the rex litter too, and I think I just melted.

Once you go through your waiting list, drop me an email... I might have to take one of these boys (from either litter). I would love to take a pair or more but my cage is not big enough.


----------



## AMJ087

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

I wish I lived closer!! lol Sooo cute


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Beautiful 'oopsie' litter {JAGUAR}*

I have a great hamster cage with 5/8" spacing for the trip, so they definitely won't be able to escape... The bird cage I'll be keeping them in until they are big enough for the FN (or until I hardware cloth it hehe) has the same, so all secure


----------



## Jaguar

Omigosh I am SO excited - what an adorable bunch 

Sister says she'll be leaving Kelowna around noon on Sunday, so she'll stop by to pick them up sometime around then. I looked up your address on Google Maps and it seems really easy to find, so she will pick them up at your house  I'm ordering a 40 pound bag of 18% Harlan tonight too, so they are going to be super spoiled hehe 

Is there lots of construction going on near your house though? Sister said there was last time she was through lol


----------



## Jaguar

I ordered it from petfooddirect, it was about 65 bucks for a 40 pound bag shipped to the border pickup  I will probably pick out names after I get to see their personalities and such


----------



## Jaguar

Oh that's good, hehe. Sounds like everything will go pretty smoothly - the only concern is that my sister is due to have her baby in about 3 weeks, so hopefully she won't go into labor in Kelowna, touch wood... I am sure if something does happen that I have backup transportation but that might mean you will have to hold on to them for a week or two before I can get there... But hopefully that won't happen  Just so you know though. I'll be sure to call you or write on here if everything is still continuing as planned.


----------



## Jaguar

Hehe like I said, I'll call you or let you know on here if something does come up. Thanks again!


----------



## Jaguar

Hey Ema, should i put a divider in my travel cage for the boy? I don't know if they are too old to still be together, but I didn't even think of that until just now. My sister is going to be leaving tomorrow morning, I've set up the travel cage and finished up some sewing so all is good  She might be a bit later on Sunday but probably no later than 2, because there is some big sunday sale going on at home hardware or something and she wants to stop on the way out


----------



## Jaguar

I was not planning on it, but I can if you'd like  I only have Miles at home right now and I know he's not been in any contact with other rats for months now so it should be good  i also made you two big hammocks with grommets and hooks, a hanging pocket with grommets and hooks, two small hammocks, and a shelf hammock  Let me know if you like them!


----------



## Jaguar

Glad to hear they're doing good! My sister took the travel cage with her this afternoon and I've been sewing like crazy all evening making liners, hammocks, cubes, etc. for the girls  I'm going to hardware cloth my FN tomorrow so they will be able to go in that right away instead of the bird cage. I'll show you pictures tomorrow when it's finished


----------



## Jaguar

Yes, I am super excited... I posted the picture of them on Facebook and all my friends want to see them too  No idea about names yet... I'm a really slow namer lol  I think Miles was just "the rat" for about 3 weeks before I finally decided on a name for him! I went through about 4 names before I settled on Miles and I think it fits him perfectly


----------



## leesha

What an adorable bunch you're getting! I'm in love with a few of the un-adopted males, I just wish I was closer.  I'm still waiting to get the okay to adopt a little friend for Gingerale.


----------



## Jaguar

Whew, trying to hardware cloth my FN on my own is a huge struggle... it's taken me half an hour to put one half of the door on!  I should still have at least half of it ready by the time they arrive though. The boy will have to be separate during introductions with Miles anyway, so I'll do the boy's half later.


----------



## Jaguar

Zip ties 

They are more expensive than the cloth themselves... close to $3 for a pack of 100!!! I need like 5 packs lol.


----------



## Jaguar

Haha, yeah.. It will be worth it. Looking forward to be able to decorate it  And I'll be sure to send you guys extra pictures of him


----------



## Jaguar

As soon as I have a job I'm going to sell my FN and buy a CN  I can probably get a huge amount of money for my FN, seeing as it retails for like 400+ here...


----------



## Nekopan

I met some of these babies today, and they are seriously tiny and adorable. I still wish I could take a couple more, they are all so loveable.


----------



## Jaguar

Aww, they really are haha  Looking forward to seeing them tomorrow, all done with cage mods... Will post pictures in a few minutes


----------



## Jaguar

There's a small section of hardware cloth missing cause I ran out, but I'll fix that tomorrow morning  There's also a lot of hammocks and stuff I haven't hung up yet cause I ran out of shower hooks lol xD I'll get more on monday~ Also need to buy a litter pan, igloo hut, and more baskets and such


----------



## Jaguar

Oh yeah, I might try getting them on a wheel too  Sister said everything is good and she'd be there around 2


----------



## Jaguar

Babies are here!!! Oh my gosh they are SO cute and tiny... Letting them rest in the cage for a bit and I'll give them some ensure and take some pictures in a few  They're climbing around and exploring like little monkeys already!


----------



## Nekopan

Gah, okay... I need to take one more. The dilute dove grey boy, can't remember if he was capped/bareback or hooded, but his markings were so super light it was hard to tell. Maybe Number 4?


----------



## Jaguar

They are just too cute to resist haha  Miss #1 has already found out that if she pulls out the corners of the liner she can get underneath it... stinker


----------



## Jaguar

hehehe...


----------



## Nekopan

So cute! Glad to hear they arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Jaguar

No problem! Glad they like them 

They are settling in really well.  I'm gonna let them adjust and get some rest before I start taking them out for socialization but they're doing great. I couldn't find my little water bottle so I gave them two dishes with some water and some strawberry ensure, they really loved that  I put a cheap hamster wheel in there to see how they reacted to it and they seemed to like it... One of the girls actually got going pretty well on it. I'll take it out at night and let them check it out supervised during the day until I can get them a solid wheel instead. Found a plastic lid thing to make a temporary litter box until I can buy a better one  They seem to like pooping in that corner so I hope they use it. I need more grommets and hooks so I can hang up everything in the bottom for the boys!


----------



## Jaguar

Hehe that was when I marked on my calendar to separate them  Miles hasn't really showed any signs of interest... He sniffed a few times when they were wrestling and squeaking but he's generally uninterested lol. I think they like the little dishes too, the two dumbo girls are sitting on the edge drinking the ensure right now haha  I'm off to bed though, I'll take some more pictures tomorrow for sure


----------



## Sunshine618

Gosh such Beautiful babies! :-*


----------



## Nekopan

My guys are home now and they're sooo cute. I'll try to get some pictures up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jaguar

Babies are doing great, all eating, drinking, and playing... and destroying their cage and keeping me up at night LOL.

Gonna take them out for some play time this evening, and hopefully get some more individual pictures since I've got my sister's camera now. I'll put up some cage pics in homes shortly.


----------



## Jaguar

Little update, the babies are doing great, had them each out for 30 minutes at a time last night with a blanket and a warm wheat bag and they really seemed to love that  They're a little skittish to be grabbed, but they were all fine once I got them out - climbing around my lap and desk and licking yogurt off my fingers. Later,I was getting ready to go to bed at about 2 AM, and they were being ridiculously loud, so I got up and opened the cage to see what they were doing and one of the girls flung herself out of the cage and luckily landed on a big puffy dog bed that was on the floor.. She ran under my desk but luckily let me grab her and put her back in the cage  She was fine, just a bit spooked, running around like a maniac as usual today.

I also did a neutral territory introduction with the little boy (Leno maybe? like Lee-no) and Miles today, and it went well... Almost too well haha  I set them both on my bed, and when they finally found eachother, Miles sniffed Leno for a few seconds, peed on his head, and then ran back and sat in my lap. I put them together in the little travel cage and they're just sniffing and wandering around. All in all, Miles seems really uninterested in Leno and maybe even trying to avoid him haha. I'm going to separate Leno tonight, but I'll keep him in the travel cage inside Miles' cage, so they can interact through the bars until I can hardware cloth the rest of the FN on Monday. I didn't expect intros to go this smoothly or I would have done it sooner :-[

From now on though I'm going to make my own thread to post updates on their lives and pictures and such, so keep an eye out for it shortly


----------



## Jaguar

The thread is up here! Will post more pictures when I'm done hardware clothing the boys' half tonight


----------

